# LOST IT'S X-FACTOR



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Can i start by saying the new GTR is an awesome and very special car in everyway.. But it's lost that special X-factor..
After driving the new GTR i can honestly say it's completely different than the previous three generations/models..
I was left disappointed as to the on the limit handling of the new GTR. Anybody how has come to love the previous gtr for it's amazing ability to come alive in your hands when most cars fall off the scale may not find the new car to do this..
The thing i most loved with models previous was the car let you do the driving and the electronics did'nt involve themselves in a way to spoil this.
But not with the new GTR even with the traction control off the electronics hinder the ability for the car to be pushed or come alive.. .That X-factor has gone and .it's ability to be a drivers car gone with it .
I am sure the extra weight it's put on won't help either which when pushed is there to see.. 
I know you can't have it all in a car so if it is the case that the new GTR is heading for the bigger fatter GT market. Thus lots more electronics and sound proofing etc making it easier to drive for some people especially on long distances. Then fair enough but that speciel rawness has gone with it too.. In a nut shell the new GTR is a car for the play station generation.. Gutted!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Is that review based on driving it once or having the car for some time because it reads like it's been cut from a cheap motoring mag .Not having a go at you about what you think but come on "car for the playstation generation " lol ,how many times is that old cringe worthy line spun out :chuckle:


----------



## blueevo9 (Nov 19, 2008)

Andy leave the keys with Max and Ill drop a bag of money in for you today if you dont like it anymore,just put it next to me 22bs,Ha Ha,Eddie


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> Can i start by saying the new GTR is an awesome and very special car in everyway.. But it's lost that special X-factor..
> After driving the new GTR i can honestly say it's completely different than the previous three generations/models..
> I was left disappointed as to the on the limit handling of the new GTR. Anybody how has come to love the previous gtr for it's amazing ability to come alive in your hands when most cars fall off the scale may not find the new car to do this..
> The thing i most loved with models previous was the car let you do the driving and the electronics did'nt involve themselves in a way to spoil this.
> ...


have you bought an r35 then? is this a review based on ownership or a few goes of the car? if you have not bought one, did you have the spare cash available to buy one?


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Everyone is entitled to an opinion but what nonsense.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

clint thrust said:


> Everyone is entitled to an opinion but what nonsense.


i'm just bored of non-owners coming onto a GTR R35 forum and moaning. yawn.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

tokyogtr said:


> i'm just bored of non-owners coming onto a GTR R35 forum and moaning. yawn.


Who are you talking about?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

moleman said:


> Who are you talking about?


OP.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

???

If you're on about Roadrunner, Andy does own a 35.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

moleman said:


> ???
> 
> If you're on about Roadrunner, Andy does own a 35.


ah, that's what i was asking. it wasn't clear from his post.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Don't quote me, but, knocking on 600bhp too I believe.


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

It's never going to feel as raw as an early generation skyline, there are now so many safety laws/sound/cruising abilities it has to cover. it is an amazing car, but it's the same as a new golf gti - it isn't going to 'feel' like an original one.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

plus, apart from the rear lights, it's got nothing to do with previous skylines anyway. this is a GTR, not a skyline. but i do agree about driver detachment. it is a piece of piss to drive, but not at the limit. i've seen plenty crashed now because they thought the electronics did everything for them. what most people fail to see though is how the car drives at the absolute limit with VDC off. you can make it do some cool things. on the road though it behaves exactly how it should.

as for losing it's x-factor, i think it's a new car with a new modern x-factor.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

600bhp R32. There is truly no substitute.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

kismetcapitan said:


> 600bhp R32. There is truly no substitute.


Toby,

A 750+bhp R33 :chuckle:



DaveG

PS I can identify with where Andy is coming from which is one of the reasons I haven't fallen over myself to buy one. In truth I do not believe the R35 GTR was ever intended to be a '4th generation' Skyline. The aims and objectives of this particular model had nothing to do with winning JGTC. The fact that it can be driven quick is undeniable, it may ultimately prove to be highly tuneable, however it will always be a 'GTR' and never a Skyline. I did have high hopes for the Spec V (still V spec in my book) however I don't think that will 'bridge' the gap either. You will get what you pay for, but don't set unrealistic expectations.


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

I believe Mr Roadrunner does own both a R34 GT-R and a new R35 together both tuned as well (high spec too), so he is not a dreamer and just having a go coz he cant afford one:lamer:

Asking people have they got money to buy one doesnt sound very nice:chairshot


----------



## Tiger_kpt (Oct 1, 2008)

The fact that is uses a V6 twin turbocharged power-plant alone - rather than a straight six twin turbocharged shows that the new GTR is no longer related to the Skyline brand. This fact alone signifies a new breed and would explain a huge difference in the overall feeling of the car to an experienced Skyline driver.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

WPL said:


> I believe Mr Roadrunner does own both a R34 GT-R and a new R35 together both tuned as well (high spec too), so he is not a dreamer and just having a go coz he cant afford one:lamer:
> 
> Asking people have they got money to buy one doesnt sound very nice:chairshot


neither is the chairshot.


----------



## Vrian (Jan 3, 2009)

the same thing happened to other sportcar manufacturer.....the X -factor i mean... so at least it's not only happening to GTR. however i personally thinks R34 and R35 is two whole different beast.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Yeah the 33 & 34 are absolute shite inside


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Well fair play if Roadrunner has the 35 and dosen't like it ,but it reads like he has just driven one :nervous:


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

If the R35 was lets say the New Skyline with its same straight six lump it would still have been built the same as it is today because thats what people want, they want all the nice modern bits inside and all the latest technology similar to the New Evo 10 over the the 1X / The Golf GTI they all have to progress and will never be as raw as there predecessors, as for driving I cant comment because Ive only driven the R35, and im still grinnnnnnning :chuckle:.

CJ


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

CJay said:


> If the R35 was lets say the New Skyline with its same straight six lump it would still have been built the same as it is today because thats what people want, they want all the nice modern bits inside and all the latest technology similar to the New Evo 10 over the the 1X / The Golf GTI they all have to progress and will never be as raw as there predecessors, as for driving I cant comment because Ive only driven the R35, and im still grinnnnnnning :chuckle:.
> 
> CJ


that may be true for sat nav R35's but not my May delivery car, which seems to come with no mod cons at all


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> that may be true for sat nav R35's but not my May delivery car, which seems to come with no mod cons at all


Heated / electric seats / cruise etc etc May :thumbsup: 

No long now then 


September for me :smokin:


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes i do both an R34 (5years) and an R35 ( driven it like it should be driven) both tuned..Like i said the new GTR is an awesome and very special car in everyway.. What i wrote was in my own words. If your after the next thing to replace the previous model as in a drivers car then the new GTR is not.. What i liked about the previous models was it was not a mitsubishi evo Yes i dare say it the new GTR feels that easy to drive but a like a faster version.. I just thought nissan would of kept that magic in there.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

i was told exactly the same thing Mr roadrunner by a very well know Nissan skyline tuner who has drove a r35, that the new r35 ,in comparison to a well sorted r34gtr is very disappointing from a drivers point of view,a very good car but his comments were a lot of true gtr drivers will be disappointed 
seems like your one of them and i,m sure there will be more


----------



## blueevo9 (Nov 19, 2008)

So do you wont the bag of money or what:chuckle:


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> i'm just bored of non-owners coming onto a GTR R35 forum and moaning. yawn.


The R34 I've got is tuned as a fast road car not a track car. (CHECK THE YOUTUBE VIDEO). And to say the R35 is a extremely fast road car is very true I really like the new GTR. It's a lovely car to drive fast on B roads and fast A roads.. The point I'm making is the electronics/ weight etc are so much so they spoil that bit of fun that was the previous models party piece. Something only found in a few fast road cars of this sort of pace/balance and that gave it that edge when pushed hard. Yes you can push the R35 very hard and I have.. But the feed back is numed.. Poor example Audi TT ish..
Yes I'm being picky but that's the point of this thread( R35 CHIT CHAT)..
And it's a point and a big point at that..


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Tiger_kpt said:


> rather than a straight six twin turbocharged shows that the new GTR is no longer related to the Skyline brand


A *real* Skyline GTR is RWD and has carbs, sheesh


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

I'll agree with that..


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

WPL said:


> Asking people have they got money to buy one doesnt sound very nice:chairshot


You act surprised by this statement...all to common from a "few" on this board.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I would say the biggest differance between the new GTR and previous models is not the differant engine or the complete re vamp of the brand or even the way it handles so well with less feed back to the driver that some people have complained about .It's not a stick shifter ,it's an auto .


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> Can i start by saying the new GTR is an awesome and very special car in everyway.. But it's lost that special X-factor..
> After driving the new GTR i can honestly say it's completely different than the previous three generations/models..
> I was left disappointed as to the on the limit handling of the new GTR. Anybody how has come to love the previous gtr for it's amazing ability to come alive in your hands when most cars fall off the scale may not find the new car to do this..
> The thing i most loved with models previous was the car let you do the driving and the electronics did'nt involve themselves in a way to spoil this.
> ...




just out of interest, did you track the car or was this all from road driving?


----------



## blueevo9 (Nov 19, 2008)

If your not happy with it sell it and move on before they start dropping in price at least you still have your other car to keep even thought its getting old  only messing I no how you get touchy about the beast:thumbsup:


----------



## NissanGTR (Apr 6, 2008)

"But not with the new GTR even with the traction control off the electronics hinder the ability for the car to be pushed or come alive" Please explain what the heck this can mean? All electronics are defeated with traction control off.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

NissanGTR said:


> "But not with the new GTR even with the traction control off the electronics hinder the ability for the car to be pushed or come alive" Please explain what the heck this can mean? All electronics are defeated with traction control off.


No the eletronics kick the 4wd and adjust power around the wheels more like an EVO effect.. Then sometimes it will act different meaning it's hard to get the balance right .This is not helped by the weight effect which is prob why it will change balance when pushed..Like the electronics want to take control stopping the fun.. The balance is there don't get me wrong.. But the magic is not..


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I'm confused mate and not for the first time I might add!

You're comparing your R34 with your R35 correct? Just that the R35 is only 84K heavier (1750Kg to the R34 1666Kg) and both use computer controlled 4 wheel drive to move power around. 

Obviously it's not as easy as that but you are comparing cars which are from different eras.

I wonder if comparing your rather brutal, high BHP R34 to the R35 is unfair considering they are 10 years apart in terms of comfort, driveability and most of all refinement.

Keep up with the info though as it makes my wait even harder!!!


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> 600bhp R32. There is truly no substitute.


true words from the wise one


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> I'm confused mate and not for the first time I might add!
> 
> You're comparing your R34 with your R35 correct? Just that the R35 is only 84K heavier (1750Kg to the R34 1666Kg) and both use computer controlled 4 wheel drive to move power around.
> 
> ...


I take it your talking dry weight for both cars as the R34 weights 1560kg last time i checked the manual.... And that's the part of my point if you take time to read the thread the electronincs on the R35 are different spoiling the balance.But i'm talking handling as for power both my cars are tuned to similer power to weight ratio now as fast road cars..


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> I know you can't have it all in a car so if it is the case that the new GTR is heading for the bigger fatter GT market. Thus lots more electronics and sound proofing etc making it easier to drive for some people especially on long distances. Then fair enough but that speciel rawness has gone with it too.. In a nut shell the new GTR is a car for the play station generation.. Gutted!


Funny you mention that. A few years back (pre GTR days) I took an (then just released) Audi A3 with the TFSI engine and DSG gearbox for a run, Lovely build quality etc but totally soul-less to drive. I've driven a number of Golf models over the years and they steadily become more polished but less involved. This was reinforced by the DSG box.

In general all new cars take away mechanical involvement in the quest for lower NVH. I think that DSG or robotised manuals are another layer removed from the action. I suspect a normal manual box would help this situation however it's diametrically opposed to the point of the R35 which is about making a mind bendingly fast car. DSG and robotised boxes are certainly the future, much quicker than a manual and (if designed correctly) more reliable.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm not knocking the new GTR's ability to be an amazing car. Esp for it's capabilities i respect it for that. As it's up there with with some of the best performance cars. But there is nothing wrong with constructive criticism . My point Is If you've had the pleasure of driving a GTR R32, R33, R34 (regardless of power output or tuned suspension etc ) hard enough to understand why it's such an amazing road car /track car on the limit . Then you would understand the balance and connection you get from it's chassis which is it's party piece. Not many cars of this criteria can do this .AND THIS Something which the R35 is lacking. The chassis is amazing buy all accounts but the feel for it is overplayed by the electronics. Bit like being second in command .Like a said i suppose you can't have it all just thought Nissan would have kept the magic in there..


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for providing your thoughts, roadrunner. IMHO, its great to get a perspective from people that have had first hand experience, regardless of whether it is against the general hype or not. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

And yes all this was with the traction control off.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I guess it's always going to be harder to love the 35 as much if you still own the 34 as well ,you will be comparing all the time .Differant for me though, I sold the 34 in April and did not replace it with the 35 until November,I love it to bits as will most of the owners of the UK cars will I'm sure .It was good to be out in Nobby's 34 last weekend ,it was getting chucked all over the Country roads ,great fun .
GTR 32, 33 ,34 , 35 ,they all put a smile on your face at times :smokin:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

a lot of this feel for track is about being scared when driving it at the limit. I think I need to be going a bit faster in the 35 than the 33 but the 35 can scare me [email protected] as well.

yes the 35 understeers more at the limit than the 33 which is prone to oversteer more with my ham fisted inputs

sodding hell they are both great to drive flat out with my limited abilities

have overstepped the swear filter now?

R


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Under steer yes. It's the snapping over steer or sometimes 4 wheel drive slide- not made it's mind up yet that i'm working on. All good fun thou...


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

I havnt driven the latest R35 so i dont know, (and hope i dont get flack for it... ) but owing a 310kw R34 GTR myself, is it possible that "X-factor" and "alive" feeling comes from or translated in the way of how it is so easy to induce understeer and oversteer at will? And how that very controllable oversteer will pull it well on exit as front wheels get fed? rather than raw grip like an EVO? 

Im guessing the R35 although not behaving exactly like a FWD biased 4WD EVO, it still has its tendancies somewhat? Having owned EVOs, yes being easy to drive fast, huge grip etc, but not as lively as your previous generation GTRs. So im guessing that is what you mean? 

Yes i am suprised there are not many harsh criticism about is weight. I mean the Mitsi GTO was heavily critised ALL the time about its weight. But as you mentioned i guess its all the electronics enable it to do some amazing times, but loosing that lively feeling doing it...


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

I know this is just my opinion (and there will be others )and some people don't like like a bad thing said about the new GTR. And it's still an awesome car by all accounts. But yes the alive feeling from the chassis has been numbed that's even with the traction off. It's probably not helped with the weight of the gearbox being in the back and partly to do with the electronics and the way the cars flicks aggressively between 2wd to 4wd when fighting for grip. For some people this makes it easier to drive fast with in it's limits( Like an evo ) But like an evo when pushed past it's limits you have to take a back seat while it's sorts it's self out. And so that driver input that you want to control the car comes like a secondary input loosing that balance between driver and car. Lets hope the v-spec is more of a drivers car.


----------



## chappers1964 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Test drive*

Following a recent drive of andy's new GTR i must say an awesome piece of kit. This is one quick toy for the road.

I have driven previous generations but must say Andy's comments ring true and there are some very good points made in this thread. 
I agree with the feel of the chassis is excellent but extra weight of some 180kgs is apparent too. 
Most of all his comments of the driver control and chassis balance to which the computers leave you second in command are fair and true. 
But that's not under mining the fact it's incredible pace make this new GTR a missile with wheels.
Thanks for the drive and any time you want me to look after it again let me know.....




I'm waiting!!!


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

*SELLING UP*

After 6 months of ownership i'm selling my R35 GTR. I've had fun in this time. But as fast as it is.
It does not suit my driving style. Or flatter me enough.

May be when someone cracks the ECU and is able to tune the car so it behaves with more of a mechanical feel . Instead of an electronic feel which leaves you 2nd in command..






Then i may consider ownership again. Until then i prefer my R34 GTR.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

perhaps all is not lost on the R35. My R32 leaves no apologies, it's loud as hell, smells, and is, if a Bentley coddles you, a muddy boot in the face.

If you've gotten Stage 1 power out of the car, I believe at this point 600bhp with few mods is pretty much a done deal. With the very quick-shifting transmission, that's plenty enough power. So I'd say that's covered.

Nor would I blame the ATTESA - even the R32 is computer-controlled.

I think what makes my car incredibly sensitive to the road is the suspension. With rubber bushings binned and replaced with aluminum billet, pillowball links installed, and track coilovers, the car is extremely aggressive, darts around on the road, and can change lanes so fast it'll snap your neck...with no body roll.

Maybe I'm a bit more hard-core, but there are extremely few factory stock cars that don't feel soft and wallowy to me. In my experience - Ferrari F355. Mercedes CLK-DTM. Lotus Elise. That's ALL I can think of in terms of unmodified cars, that met my standard for true road feel.

Maybe a complete suspension tuning regimen might bring feel back. There really isn't a whole lot of chassis bracing on my car - HKS Kansai driveshaft braces, tension rod tie bar, and the obligatory strut tower bars. That's it. IMHO, feel is lost when it's absorbed by the suspension. Harder is better.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah I find that with the shocks in "R" mode it is a much more responsive beast - I know a lot of people don't like the harsh ride but I do. I used to drive my C2S with the shocks on hard all the time. I am just waiting for Charles Charlie to come up with a way of leaving everything in "R" mode so I dont have to have a pre-flight check everytime I jump in.

I hope the R34 is that good as I am going to buy one next year to mod. Vspec II all the way.

Kp


----------



## Tim 29 (Jun 10, 2009)

Obviously not an owner!! i dont know any owner who is not blown away by this car!!its a revolution and there is NOTHING like it,thets like saying i just like to scrape the marmite from the jar and i hate these new squeezy bottles!!maybe a toyota prius????might suit you?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> After 6 months of ownership i'm selling my R35 GTR. I've had fun in this time. But as fast as it is.
> It does not suit my driving style. Or flatter me enough.
> 
> May be when someone cracks the ECU and is able to tune the car so it behaves with more of a mechanical feel . Instead of an electronic feel which leaves you 2nd in command..
> ...



interesting, as im curious as to what this beast is like to drive.

im considering selling the 34 for one ...but your comments are what i have been thinking myself

im really unsure and dont want to sell such a nice 34 and realise its been a mistake...


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

I came off a roundabout the other day in my evo 9 a little bit too quick and the car started to slide and it ended up drifting perfectly without any fuss at all, i accelerated out the corner laughing my head off. Now will my soon to arrive GTR act like this or will it bite my head off if i push it like that?


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2006)

*Wiki...*

Nissan GTR - VR38DETT -

This 3.8L twin-turbo DOHC V6 engine is rated by Nissan to produce 485 PS (478 hp/357 kW) at 6,400 RPM and 60 kg·m (588 N·m; 434 ft·lbf) at 3,200-5,200 RPM in its use in the 2008 Nissan GT-R[1]. It is so far the only version of the VR engine in production.

Skyline GTR - "...RB26DETT, which stood for 'Race Bred, 2.6-litres, Dual overhead camshafts, Electronic fuel injection, Twin Turbos'."

This car was nicknamed "Godzilla" by the Australian motoring publication "Wheels" in its July 1989 edition, a name that sticks to this day. The R32 GT-R surprisingly dominated the motorsport in Japan, winning a 29 straight victories out of 29 races. The GT-R proceeded to win the JTC Group A series championship 4 years in a row, and also had success in the Australian Touring Car Championship winning from 1990-1992, until the GT-R was outlawed in 1993.[1] The Skyline GT-R (R33) was also the first production car to lap the legendary Nürburgring in under eight minutes.

They had to ban it to beat it Andy - Is there really an 'upgrade' to that??

Still haven't broken the 8 minutes in mine though ...poop


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Tim 29 said:


> Obviously not an owner!! i dont know any owner who is not blown away by this car!!its a revolution and there is NOTHING like it,thets like saying i just like to scrape the marmite from the jar and i hate these new squeezy bottles!!maybe a toyota prius????might suit you?


Put your handbag away... 

And then 
Take time to read the whole thread.. 

U'll see what cars i've owed and own.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

This argument will never end. It is not posssible to build a car that everyone likes. The R35 is a stunning car and I love owning it but there are some things I would change and most things I would not. To compare to previous generations is wrong. They are like chalk and cheese.
Once you have found what you like, stick with it.


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

clint thrust said:


> This argument will never end. It is not posssible to build a car that everyone likes. The R35 is a stunning car and I love owning it but there are some things I would change and most things I would not. To compare to previous generations is wrong. They are like chalk and cheese.
> Once you have found what you like, stick with it.


Amen Brother.........

I actually totally agree with Road-Runners comments,

Does it put me off the car - in a word No.

I have had some serious fun with cars that wanted and did bite me all of the time - M3 CSL with an ESS Supercharger all that power through the back wheels - can anyone say perfect 360 text book spins in the wet with Super Cups as tyres.......lol


This car has changed the goal posts somewhat and for that reason some people will not appreciate the changes, that is absolutely fine.

Offer me a big power R34 and my 35 which would i pick????

Both - and that is not a cop out, i would have one for when i wanted to go Banzai and one for more "Clinical" driving.........


----------



## thoob (Nov 14, 2008)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> Can i start by saying the new GTR is an awesome and very special car in everyway.. But it's lost that special X-factor..


Very interesting, I can hear where you’re coming from in your explanation of the behaviour of the car but you sound like a very experienced driver and are exploring the limits of the car, which I wish I could do.

Personally I hope that one day I will be as good a driver to fully understand and push the car to really know what I want from a car as you, but until then im going to enjoy the hell out of mine. Maybe this R35 should be known as “The Muppets Skyline”…:chuckle:

All the best


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Dare i ask where you guys are pushing the car to the limits? on public roads? 

I've driven the thing once on an extended test drive (so i'm not an owner yet) but i felt that to get it out of shape you have to be doing 
a) seriously illegal speeds on public roads
b) something stupid i.e carrying too much speed into a corner. (see my understeer thread)

I can see where it might fail to reward on the track compared to lots of cars - but i'm sure a TVR/Morgan owners club would laugh at 4wd in any 'real drivers car', ABS Etc. 

Not saying Mr. RoadRunner isn't justified in having his opinion as it's his money, his personal preference and Mr RR obviously is passionate about his R34. I just don't get how you can get anywhere near the limits of performance on a public road. BTW i don't count booting the loud pedal on a wet roundabout - see b above


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

stock cars are for pussies. End of.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> stock cars are for pussies. End of.


Ah yes, I love the reasoned debate approach. Gets my :thumbsup: every time!.


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> stock cars are for pussies. End of.


Well I must either be a pussy or like pussy. But I do know one thing I like the car I like it ALOT. Maybe we can't all MOD our cars but we can enjoy them

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

thoob said:


> Very interesting, I can hear where you’re coming from in your explanation of the behaviour of the car but you sound like a very experienced driver and are exploring the limits of the car, which I wish I could do.
> 
> Personally I hope that one day I will be as good a driver to fully understand and push the car to really know what I want from a car as you, but until then im going to enjoy the hell out of mine. Maybe this R35 should be known as “The Muppets Skyline”…:chuckle:
> 
> All the best


Well a least someone understands what i'm getting at.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

BLESS!!.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I sort of understand where Roadrunner is coming from having owned tuned R32, R33 and now R35 GT-Rs and driven them all very hard both on the road and track.

But the simple fact is, the R35 is faster and grips better.

It may be less "fun", oversteer less cleanly and dramatically and is certainly heavier, but it is devastatingly more capable and that was what it was designed to do.

The extra weight is mainly due to its massively increased rigidity over the earlier generations.

I dearly love my Z06 and still get a visceral thrill every time I drive it. It is endearingly old-school and analogue, even if you leave the ESP on.
But the VBOX never lies. In all circumstances it is massively slower, so sadly I am having to sell it.

Ultimately, I buy my big-hitting performance car for what it can do.
If you want a car just for thrills, then buy an Exige, Atom or Caterham Superlight...


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> stock cars are for pussies. End of.


Whatever :blahblah:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

what about if you buy the parts, but just keep them in the boot?


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> I sort of understand where Roadrunner is coming from having owned tuned R32, R33 and now R35 GT-Rs and driven them all very hard both on the road and track.
> 
> But the simple fact is, the R35 is faster and grips better.
> 
> ...


Sure it's fast.... But 1 point is who's doing the driving. 

After driving spiritedly on a few outings i found the car twitching under braking on fast bends. I worked it out to be the the electronics shifting the (engine braking )torque around the the diffs

And Wow! that was scary. .
As i've said before the R35 has lost that very special GTR mechanical feel of previous models.

As for being more capable quicker car with stiffer chassis . Maybe.. yes to some to degree but at what loss. 
There still are a lot of super fast cars out there that still have that mechanical feel.. 
Take the R34 z tune for example a more capable ,quicker, stiffer ,faster car all-round and still a drivers like a car. If only they'd just followed the same recipe.

Instead of making a car that even yanks can do bends in.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

interesting now its gone mass market

i still like the looks of it, its growing on me....agahhh!


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> what about if you buy the parts, but just keep them in the boot?


Haha - you will have the best equipped boot of any GTR on the planet!


----------



## Nicks_Pop (Jul 12, 2009)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> Sure it's fast.... But 1 point is who's doing the driving.
> 
> After driving spiritedly on a few outings i found the car twitching under braking on fast bends. I worked it out to be the the electronics shifting the (engine braking )torque around the the diffs
> 
> ...


Exactly, the R35 has been designed to do some of the things you're used to having to do yourself, in "lesser" vehicles. It is quite capable, albeit with its own brand of intelligence, of keeping the household on the road in some very embarrassing situations. Congratulate the engineers!



MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> As for being more capable quicker car with stiffer chassis. Maybe.. yes to some to degree but at what loss.
> There still are a lot of super fast cars out there that still have that mechanical feel..
> Take the R34 z tune for example a more capable ,quicker, stiffer ,faster car all-round and still a drivers like a car. If only they'd just followed the same recipe.
> 
> Instead of making a car that even yanks can do bends in.


You seem to have forgotten the stated design goal of the R35, namely to be better than a Porsche Turbo -- not more, and not less. Nothing was said about being more 'visceral' or mechanical than any of the old Skyline models! Nissan simply chose to do what it has proven to be its field of expertise -- building impressive skyrockets on a shoestring. To that end they sent off their engineers to evaluate the options, and found that the first vital ingredient was traction, and the "keystone" to obtaining that was to make a platform stiffer than any standard chassis before! Just look at all the additional structural components and spot welds in Godzilla -- its like a Group N competition car right out of the box! And of course to modulate that traction Nissan went back to the sandbox and made use of its ATTESSA system --- with refinements and _rocket science performance_! In the end the R35 was able to beat the Turbo handily at its own game, and define a new 'yardstick' in the process. It is as you said, NOT a car demanding that its driver have ba..s like Graham Hill to get it quickly around the corners. It should in theory be just as 'demanding' or 'treacherous' to drive as the Porsche, but thank goodness Nissan had the (good)sense to give 99% of the driving population the experience of being Graham Hill capable pilots, and not that last 1% who will never be satisfied anyway. Like it or not, it’s a product for the MASSES! Throw in both of those golf bags and just grin all the way to the 18th hole.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> Sure it's fast.... But 1 point is who's doing the driving.
> 
> After driving spiritedly on a few outings i found the car twitching under braking on fast bends. I worked it out to be the the electronics shifting the (engine braking )torque around the the diffs
> 
> ...


Is the Z Tune more capable? More capable than an R34 sure, but I bet it's not more capable than an equivalent R35.

Whichever way you look at it, the R35 is an epoch-making, revolutionary car. Never before has so much performance been available for such a price.

I too baulked at the "anyone, anytime, anywhere" mission statement and said as much in my second Auto-Journals entry on the car, but it is so damned impressive, you can't help but get your breath taken away.

And the ease with which it can be tuned is unbelievable! Having owned two RB26 engined GT-Rs, I can only say that the VR38 is a massive leap forward in every respect. I have driven 800hp R34s that had such a tiny powerband you would have been better off with a Honda VTEC.

But the "820hp" (more like 700hp for the Gumball) R35 I drove all the way across America was amazing, giving nothing away to the standard car, just much stronger everywhere.

And compared to the £10-15k I spent tuning Godzilla 1 to about 600hp, I am almost there with Godzilla 2 for a grand total of £1150!

Final point. People forget how expensive the earlier Skyline GT-Rs were. I paid £42k for my import R33 V-spec brand new in 1997. The UK R34s were £52k/£54k back in 1999!
£55k for an R35, that can do 0-60 in 3.5s, 195mph and 7min 26secs is, quite frankly, ridiculous...


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes there are things i love about the R35 over the R32, R33, R34.. That are just amazing.. Like the gearbox and build quality..

.And yes the fact that it was built unrestricted in terms of capped power rule. Which meant everything was built to match the power .



My point was it's lost it's X- factor. In simple terms.. By that i mean it's not a drivers car anymore.

Wish it was but it's not.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> Yes there are things i love about the R35 over the R32, R33, R34.. That are just amazing.. Like the gearbox and build quality..
> 
> .And yes the fact that it was built unrestricted in terms of capped power rule. Which meant everything was built to match the power .
> 
> ...


I get the feeling that you are not happy that even novice drivers can get a lot from the R35. Why would that be?.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Judging by the queues of people at Bruntinthorpe last Sunday trying to get a fast lap in an R35 I dont think the X factor has gone! The guys driving the cars round the track were totally positive about the car and it was making some very expensive cars look slow. 

Maybe there is less chance of putting it in a ditch or turning it over but for most that must be good news for the people likely to buy this car. I dont see the R35 as a replacement for the previous generation cars. What the R35 has done is bring a whole new group of petrol heads together. I for one wouldnt have considered an R33, R34. I'm too mechanically inept to own one. I buy a car, keep it two years, and buy something else. I've bought a Nissan, joined the club, and now my sons have the GTROC calender on the wall with all the passion for GTR's that goes with it! The car gives me everything I want and I've joined a bloody good club too. I know its not a Skyline.....but I'm proud to drive a Nissan! Something I thought I'd never say.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

waltong said:


> Judging by the queues of people at Bruntinthorpe last Sunday trying to get a fast lap in an R35 I dont think the X factor has gone! The guys driving the cars round the track were totally positive about the car and it was making some very expensive cars look slow.
> 
> Maybe there is less chance of putting it in a ditch or turning it over but for most that must be good news for the people likely to buy this car. I dont see the R35 as a replacement for the previous generation cars. What the R35 has done is bring a whole new group of petrol heads together. I for one wouldnt have considered an R33, R34. I'm too mechanically inept to own one. I buy a car, keep it two years, and buy something else. I've bought a Nissan, joined the club, and now my sons have the GTROC calender on the wall with all the passion for GTR's that goes with it! The car gives me everything I want and I've joined a bloody good club too. I know its not a Skyline.....but I'm proud to drive a Nissan! Something I thought I'd never say.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

HEAR HEAR!!.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Please understand I really like the R35 and agree with the points made.



I mean it's a brand new car with all the hype and people queuing for a hot lap ever time i pull up at a friends house or park at the gym. 



I love the pace and the fact it's half the price of a 911 turbo. 



Nissan have done an amazing job of attracting a new breed of customers. As 911's have had the rain for to long with there over priced beetles.



I can see it's got an amazing chassis. And glad nissan has been able to build a car that's not restricted. By that meaning everything on the car has been built to match the power Straight out of the box.



Unlike the R32,R33,R34. To which you had to upgrade yourself. Even though most seen through the restrictions and there was still amazing potential and chassis underneath. 

But don't forget that was down to the japanese Gentlemen's agreement power rule. Which makes you wonder what previous generations would of been like if the rule wasn't there. Anyway...

Time will tell as to what i've said about it not being a drivers car. I mean this is just my own 1st hand opinion of course.



I have one thing to add about the R34 GTR is it's exclusivity as it only had a 3 year run. 





Even though the R35 is not a skyline ( But we all call it as one) the fact it will end up being more common than any other previous GTR. Soon the R35 will get more on the U.K. roads.So all the hype will die down. And people may take more notice of the pionts i've made. 





But all these amazing good points aside. 

And as i've said before the R35 has lost that very special GTR* mechanical* feel of previous models. 

So sorry to say for me the hype has gone already .........................Soon you'll be able drive to the shops with out even touching the pedals. .


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

The R 35 is finally sold.


Glad to as the price is starting to plummet of these cars.

Farwell to the muppets skyline...:wavey:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Was yours a UK car? Interpreting "plummet" in your statement is impossible without actual numbers ie lost £5,000!!

D


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

If you want the mechanical feel, strip a R35 down. This car is very very well built...too much for some. 

You'll get a lighter, more mechanical, fiercier feel. 


ps : would i do 1000 miles in a day with this beast....err no. With my stock R35...No problem.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> Was yours a UK car? Interpreting "plummet" in your statement is impossible without actual numbers ie lost £5,000!!
> 
> D


I've been offered what i paid for my car  with 700 miles on the clock. Okay things like insurance, car cover, detailing etc will be lost. But i don't see that as bad as some cars will have lost 20% straight off the forecourt.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> Can i start by saying the new GTR is an awesome and very special car in everyway.. But it's lost that special X-factor..
> After driving the new GTR i can honestly say it's completely different than the previous three generations/models..
> I was left disappointed as to the on the limit handling of the new GTR. Anybody how has come to love the previous gtr for it's amazing ability to come alive in your hands when most cars fall off the scale may not find the new car to do this..
> The thing i most loved with models previous was the car let you do the driving and the electronics did'nt involve themselves in a way to spoil this.
> ...


Sounds like you want to swap your R35 for an R32. I'm feeling generous so I'll help you out if you like.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Sounds like you want to swap your R35 for an R32. I'm feeling generous so I'll help you out if you like.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

misters3 said:


> I've been offered what i paid for my car  with 700 miles on the clock. Okay things like insurance, car cover, detailing etc will be lost. But i don't see that as bad as some cars will have lost 20% straight off the forecourt.


I would rip their hands off!!, I have seen Black Editions with that mileage for under £50k!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> I would rip their hands off!!, I have seen Black Editions with that mileage for under £50k!


I know, i was initially tempted, but i'd only be about £2-3k better off switching out of my car into another car plus the hassle of sorting out hpi, pre purchase checks etc for a car i don't know the history of, to be the second owner.
Oh yeh that's kinda the point. Wild horses (not matter how inefficient the drive train) couldn't get me to sell this car! 
But i am just about playstation generation at 35 (or so i'll keep telling myself ))


----------



## thoob (Nov 14, 2008)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> The R 35 is finally sold.
> 
> 
> Glad to as the price is starting to plummet of these cars.
> ...


Mines gone too! Porsche gave me more or less what I paid for it... so an easy decision.

Got a new 997 2S, its just so nice to drive so easy to live with compared to the gtr, but boy do I miss that engine!
:wavey:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

thoob said:


> Got a new 997 2S, its just so nice to drive so easy to live with compared to the gtr, but boy do I miss that engine!
> :wavey:


what's difficult to live with about the GTR? So it has the odd quirk but acceptable given it's performance.

the full bore launch I did away from some traffic lights, in today's rain, reminded why it is such an accomplished vehicle.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

zeyd said:


> If you want the mechanical feel, strip a R35 down. This car is very very well built...too much for some.
> 
> You'll get a lighter, more mechanical, fiercier feel.
> 
> ...


I think you should read the whole thread :wavey:

Then you will understand it's not really the weight of the R35 that's the problem..:flame:


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Sounds like you want to swap your R35 for an R32. I'm feeling generous so I'll help you out if you like.



Err! Well i'm glad i did'nt sell my R34. So i'll keep that. Thanks Anyway


----------



## thoob (Nov 14, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> what's difficult to live with about the GTR? So it has the odd quirk but acceptable given it's performance.
> 
> the full bore launch I did away from some traffic lights, in today's rain, reminded why it is such an accomplished vehicle.


Its performance is not in dispute at all, it is its size which is quite limiting to use day to day around here plus the kids could not see out at all apart from up and could not sit properly, Also the feel from the wheel is just not there compared to the Porsche.

I have no regrets at all.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

It doesn't matter what car is built by who. There will always be differences of opinion and some people will not like it. Personally, I think the R35 is one of the best machines around and it certainly attracts more attention than a Porker!.

LOL at the "plumetting" comment. Compared to what?.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

clint thrust said:


> LOL at the "plumetting" comment. Compared to what?.


Compared the amount of money some people may have expected to make on the car, ala the R8


----------



## thoob (Nov 14, 2008)

clint thrust said:


> it certainly attracts more attention than a Porker!.


If thats what you want... this was also one of my main reasons for changing!

Don't get me wrong I know this is one of the best cars around, but for me, my circumstances the Porsche fits much better, and you know what Clint I can appreciate more than one thing at a time....

Seeing the 911 bbq from this years academy made me laugh, no idea why Nissan involved Porsche at all, ones a luxury sports car and the other isn't.

How does it go... :flame: suit on


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I can't see why people believe the GTR is a big car, it may look big but in dimensions it's only 3" bigger in both L/W than my old RS4. 

Normally after buying a new car I'm already looking around to put a deposit on the next one as lead times can often run into the years. This is the first car where I am thinking, what can I ever replace this with? there is nothing out there, not even on a drawing board. Sure if you spend shed loads more money, but at this sort of price range or even adding another 30k there is just nothing like it.


----------



## thoob (Nov 14, 2008)

ChuckUK said:


> I can't see why people believe the GTR is a big car, it may look big but in dimensions it's only 3" bigger in both L/W than my old RS4.


Which makes it a similar size as a transit (excluding the mirrors)!


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

ChuckUK said:


> I can't see why people believe the GTR is a big car, it may look big but in dimensions it's only 3" bigger in both L/W than my old RS4.
> 
> Normally after buying a new car I'm already looking around to put a deposit on the next one as lead times can often run into the years. This is the first car where I am thinking, what can I ever replace this with? there is nothing out there, not even on a drawing board. Sure if you spend shed loads more money, but at this sort of price range or even adding another 30k there is just nothing like it.


That's exactly what i think about my R34. For the money what DRIVERS CAR could i replace it with. nothing. And soon it will be rare too unlike the R35


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

thoob said:


> Seeing the 911 bbq from this years academy made me laugh, no idea why Nissan involved Porsche at all, ones a luxury sports car and the other isn't.


I thought the 911 barbie was naff too... as was the Nissan display at Goodwood; all a bit low rent.

Clearly the car has a different image and status to Porsche, for most people.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

thoob said:


> and you know what Clint I can appreciate more than one thing at a time....


Wish I knew what you were on about?.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

ChuckUK said:


> I can't see why people believe the GTR is a big car, it may look big but in dimensions it's only 3" bigger in both L/W than my old RS4.
> 
> Normally after buying a new car I'm already looking around to put a deposit on the next one as lead times can often run into the years. This is the first car where I am thinking, what can I ever replace this with? there is nothing out there, not even on a drawing board. Sure if you spend shed loads more money, but at this sort of price range or even adding another 30k there is just nothing like it.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> That's exactly what i think about my R34. For the money what DRIVERS CAR could i replace it with. nothing. And soon it will be rare too unlike the R35


Ford Capri, they look the same


----------



## thoob (Nov 14, 2008)

Thought you are in the "love GTR hate Porsche" camp, apologies if I am wrong


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

thoob said:


> Thought you are in the "love GTR hate Porsche" camp, apologies if I am wrong



I am as on the 1st page i say so and through the thread.............................

And it's still on my list butnot at the top i'd rather have my R34 instead.

I have cars to run about in then i have cars that i love driving in. And as an all round package i.e. a drivers car, price, reliability, servicing,cost to run, performance, handling itheres not much to come close. 
The R35 ticks mst of those boxes. But not the drivers car section.


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

clint thrust said:


> Ford Capri, they look the same


OR NOT
LOL


----------



## thoob (Nov 14, 2008)

sorry clint, i'll get my coat!


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

bigchris350 said:


> OR NOT
> LOL


NOT


----------



## obzi (Feb 19, 2008)

Is this probably more about expectations rather than the car being good or bad?

Mr Roadrunner is coming from a R34 and maybe there is something about how we all expect a car to drive and to feel.
Having a R34 as a reference point might not have been the best thing, (for him) he expected it to be the same but better and clearly it's a completely different car, in other words it's not a Skyline.

Over the last months there are more than an odd one or two who have sold (because they were unhappy) so the GTR is not everything to everyone, we all have our opinions and even more imoportantly, a list of criteria that it must meet.

You can't please everyone, but all the GTR needs to do is please the majority and it's clearly doing just that.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

E36 to E90, Evo 6 to Evo X, R30 to R35, Windows 3 to Windows 7 the list goes on.

Life is full of things that evolve, like it or not.

But tell me one thing, was a Zx Spectrum better than a PS3


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Your missing the point... 

As all things evolve.

I'll put it simple for you if you've not read the whole thread.


The new R35GTR has no soul..


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> The new R35GTR has no soul..


I'll agree and disagree with you in equal measure.

The R35 has a soul. Just not the soul you were looking for.


I wouldnt criticise your decision or your opinions about the car as it is a matter of personal taste.
I'd only take issue with your opinion that those of us who love the car are muppets.

We just like different things.


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

My R35 has soul and plenty of it :clap: I absolutely Love It :clap: and i have compared it with all the motors Ive had before ....has you do .....but the bottom line is Its different and different in a great way :bowdown1:


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

I absolutely love mine too. It's a dream come true.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I've done 250 miles in the R33 today

It was fun but I missed the R35.... the writing in on the wall for the R33

Long live the R35


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

I agree Yes long live the R35. 
May be one day i'll own one again.


But I'm waiting to see if someone can re-write that mitsubishi evo muppet style 4wd system. 

Then i'll reconsider.:wavey:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

bigchris350 said:


> OR NOT
> LOL





















Like peas in a pod!.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Only thing they have close to being the same is the the colour.:clap:


Nice capri though.


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

clint thrust said:


> Like peas in a pod!.


LOL. Had my colleages wondering what I was laughing at!


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

ChuckUK said:


> But tell me one thing, was a Zx Spectrum better than a PS3


No but an Xbox 360 is


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

Jacey Boy said:


> No but an Xbox 360 is


i think not ps3 wins hands down , but thats for another thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

bigchris350 said:


> i think not ps3 wins hands down , but thats for another thread :thumbsup:


No chance, 360 anytime:blahblah::thumbsup:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> Only thing they have close to being the same is the the colour.:clap:
> 
> 
> Nice capri though.


What a crock, same number of wheels, seats, gears, windows, image, 1 engine, 1 gearbox and doors. They are identical


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

..........GLASSES NEEDED I THINK........


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

That's BETTER, nope still looky likey


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

I suppose these two look alike aswell then....:chairshotopcorn:opcorn:








:chairshot:chairshot


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> No chance, 360 anytime:blahblah::thumbsup:


1970s atari tennis is still the best. especially with a musical accompaniment from a rolf harris stylophone


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> think not ps3 wins hands down , but thats for another thread


360 everytime....

OK we did the graphics for the 360 and ps3 are a 5 year old design... but ha


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> I suppose these two look alike aswell then....:chairshotopcorn:opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Behave.

These do though.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

In Colour may be.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

clint thrust said:


> Like peas in a pod!.


This got me thinking some people who have bort the R35 . What did they have before?

Many years ago a friend of mine bort an R33GTR.



And Two months later he sold it. When i asked Why? He said because he thought it was going to be like an evo but faster. He said you have to be carful when driving fast as it was hard work. I laughed. As i new straight away what his problem was.



He could'nt drive for toffee 



Yes i know people on this forum say i'm expecting to much of the R35 with having an R34. But when i say it's got know soul it's true.

Look at this way the R35 is a totally different car. 
For a start.
Look at the forum it has it's own section. As theres a new bread of people.



I bet these people have never really had a drivers car and if they have i bet they did'nt really push them and drive them like they were built for. 

Most of the people that have an R35. Love them because it makes a really good driver out of anyone. 

Even MY MISSES.

Hence why they say it's better in every way. And i say your missing the point about what the GTR name stood for. A true driving machine



Which the R35 is not.

It's an electrically driven machine. So yes dare i say it The muppets' can drive it
Fast and evolved yes but. But soul full and connected no as it's.

Lossing all that driving feel.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Ego much? uke:



MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> This got me thinking some people who have bort the R35 . What did they have before?
> 
> Many years ago a friend of mine bort an R33GTR.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaizen (Oct 10, 2009)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> This got me thinking some people who have bort the R35 . What did they have before?
> 
> <snippity snip>
> 
> ...


Not entirely sure I am understanding your banter this morning but:

993 GT2
E30 M3 DTM works car
E30 Ravaglia
911 Turbo
944 Turbo x 2
M3 CSL
1991 500E Merc (Porsche)
Caterham 1700 Xflow 135bhp live axle
Caterham 1700 Xflow 135bhp de Dion
Caterham 1700 xflow 175bhp de Dion

and a little bit of touring car and GT racing, 6 years of karts and 300 laps of the ring since 1994 including the 24h.

I am interested to see how the GTR drives!

If I wanted something to track, I would dust off something from the garage. The R35 appeal is (like C Ghosn says) it does everything reasonably well without the purchase or running costs of a 599GTB.

Hope that helps.

I am sure the R34/33/32 are first rate beasts but they just don't appeal to me (ok maybe a hard-as-nails R32)


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Its *bought*


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Mr. Roadrunner as i said earlier in this thread, if you're such a driver, why are you relying on all the driver aids in a R34? 

Why not a Caterham or TVR? Or anything purely RWD without Traction Control or Stability Management etc.

The guys that i know that drive those sorts of cars would see very little difference between an R34 and R35 in terms of it being 'unpure' and not a driving experience compared to the cars they drive.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Jacey Boy said:


> Its *bought*


..

I know. But in your case it's \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\SOLD!


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

MR ROADRUNNER has really lost the plot big time now. Took some interest in previous posts, after reading this post disregard all previous posts.


----------



## QuickNick (Aug 21, 2009)

I feel as though I am the only person in the world who sees a direct link through DNA of the R34 Skyline and GTR; 

I think they only dropped the Skyline moniker to attempt to broaden the likelihood of attracting new owners, not just long term Skyline and Jap enthusiasts. And before anyone says anything, I dont see this as a bad thing, the more GTR's sold the more aftermarket tuners get involved, and the cheaper it becomes to tune, modify and purchase these bad boys!

QN


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

misters3 said:


> Mr. Roadrunner as i said earlier in this thread, if you're such a driver, why are you relying on all the driver aids in a R34?
> 
> 
> Why not a Caterham or TVR? Or anything purely RWD without Traction Control or Stability Management etc.
> ...


There lots of reasons i like the R34 as a drivers car.. I've had many cars in my time and tuned them for the better e.g. handling etc. 

My R34 car is set up for fast road not track alone. 
For track i have a cheap to run MK2 golf and soon a cheap to run MX5 as i like rear wheel drive.


I've driven a few caterham's and there great ON TRACK but to live' with ,no thanks.

Had 2 tvr's and they were off the road more than on . In a nut shell. They are fragile cars . But fun to drive when running.
The reason i settled for the skyline is they tick all the boxes. 



.Speed

.Performance

.handling

.Driveability

.Value for money

.Reliability

.Drivers car.



As for the old saying a skyline drives it's self with it computers and 4WD HA!:chuckle:

The Skyline GTR is nothing like the evo's and subaru's of the world( no offence there).

The electric's on the rear steering have been disconnected on mine(as it's crap for track use etc). That leaves the computers so let me explain for all those miffed about the skyline computers and what they DON'T DO. THEY DON'T turn the steering wheel the driver does. The computers help with forward traction only (and only a small input to the front wheels)when the car is almost pointing straight. Giving a very mecanical feel It it is to be driven as a rear wheel drive car not a 4WD So the back wheels will always spin if not carful. No traction control so that leaves the back end to step out and be controlled by the driver alone.. 

Un like the the R35.

The point i'm making with the R35 is With the way it's computers react to control the power .



In a nut shell it's like a very fast evo.

Driver friendly YES

Drivers car NO :squintdan

I


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

QuickNick said:


> I feel as though I am the only person in the world who sees a direct link through DNA of the R34 Skyline and GTR;
> 
> I think they only dropped the Skyline moniker to attempt to broaden the likelihood of attracting new owners, not just long term Skyline and Jap enthusiasts. And before anyone says anything, I dont see this as a bad thing, the more GTR's sold the more aftermarket tuners get involved, and the cheaper it becomes to tune, modify and purchase these bad boys!
> 
> QN


Quite the opposite Nick, I think all of us long term Skyline GT-R fans can see very clearly the lineage from R32 through to R35.

Except Mr Soul Man of course...


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Quite the opposite Nick, I think all of us long term Skyline GT-R fans can see very clearly the lineage from R32 through to R35.
> 
> Except Mr Soul Man of course...


You should write for a performance magazine.:bowdown1:


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> There lots of reasons i like the R34 as a drivers car.. I've had many cars in my time and tuned them for the better e.g. handling etc.
> 
> My R34 car is set up for fast road not track alone.
> For track i have a cheap to run MK2 golf and soon a cheap to run MX5 as i like rear wheel drive.
> ...


If i want nissan to build a fast, heavy, EASY to drive car i would of bought an RS4.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> You should write for a performance magazine.:bowdown1:


You should read some... :chuckle:


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> You should read some... :chuckle:


What like EVO magazine 

Only for the last 10 years.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> The electric's on the rear steering have been disconnected on mine(as it's crap for track use etc). That leaves the computers so let me explain for all those miffed about the skyline computers and what they DON'T DO. THEY DON'T turn the steering wheel the driver does. The computers help with forward traction only (and only a small input to the front wheels)when the car is almost pointing straight. Giving a very mecanical feel It it is to be driven as a rear wheel drive car not a 4WD So the back wheels will always spin if not carful. No traction control so that leaves the back end to step out and be controlled by the driver alone..
> 
> Un like the the R35.
> 
> The point i'm making with the R35 is With the way it's computers react to control the power .


Did you actually drive your R35? :chuckle:

Did you turn off VDC? 

I ask because all that you say above except for the rear wheel steering applies to the R35.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

UMM! Please read the tread properly.opcorn:opcorn:
I DRIVE ALL MY CARS

LOOK HERE YouTube - My Skyline R34 GTR @ the nurburgring 8.05 min lap


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> UMM! Please read the tread properly.opcorn:opcorn:
> I DRIVE ALL MY CARS
> 
> LOOK HERE YouTube - My Skyline R34 GTR @ the nurburgring 8.05 min lap


So you'll know that the R35 isn't 4wd? 

Oh and what time did you post round the ring in your 35?


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

OH! COME ON READ THE WHOLE TREAD. THE R35 IS MORE 4WD THAN ANY OTHER GTR. And more like an EVO. READ MY BOY READ.:chuckle:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Look at the forum it has it's own section. As theres a new *bread* of people.


LMFAO, does that mean that we are the upper crust LOL.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> OH! COME ON READ THE WHOLE TREAD. THE R35 IS MORE 4WD THAN ANY OTHER GTR. And more like an EVO. READ MY BOY READ.:chuckle:


I have read it the thread. I find you very entertaining*

eg I find it funny that you're on your high horse about the R35 not being a pure drivers car, and chose an R34. The MX5 your getting would be more a purists car. 


*What's your thoughts having sold your R35 on the fact that Nissan are now saying you can drive around with VDC OFF


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> ..
> 
> I know. But in your case it's \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\SOLD!


Yep


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> OH! COME ON READ THE WHOLE TREAD. THE R35 IS MORE 4WD THAN ANY OTHER GTR. And more like an EVO. READ MY BOY READ.:chuckle:


OK I've read the whole tread and it's 6mm all round :chuckle:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

clint thrust said:


> OK I've read the whole tread and it's 6mm all round :chuckle:


You sure? 

When i read it, i wonder whether any of it is worthy of being on the road :chuckle:


----------



## Kaizen (Oct 10, 2009)

Tread or no, it has aquaplaned off the road and is quietly revving away upside down in a ditch until someone puts it out of its misery. Nothing that can't be fixed with some punctuation/grammar... oh and a sensible message


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

misters3 said:


> I have read it the thread. I find you very entertaining*
> 
> eg I find it funny that you're on your high horse about the R35 not being a pure drivers car, and chose an R34. The MX5 your getting would be more a purists car.
> 
> ...


Mine was an import that's why i chipped it to 600bhp and every time i got in to the car i always turn the traction control fully off. Even on track.The only time i was in the car and it was turned on was when the misses was driving.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Just do what I have and have one of each !! LOL


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> OH! COME ON READ THE WHOLE TREAD. THE R35 IS MORE 4WD THAN ANY OTHER GTR. And more like an EVO. READ MY BOY READ.:chuckle:


"more 4WD" ? 


Do you actually know how the ATTESA on R35 is programmed ? Could you please link to a document about that ?

Thank you. I am looking for this kind of details, like a behaviour map between Gs, throttle and front torque.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

I do not have any documents on the 4wd.system. Only what the press has let out. 

All i can tell you is how it drives/handles and feels to drive in real life.That's why i compare it to the likes of EVO's etc.. And i pretty much covered that in previous THREADS.opcorn:


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

i wonder why or how could we get more facts about how attesa is in the R35 wompared to R34/33.


----------

